# Recruiting On Campus



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Mar 2001 14:57:51 -0700*
I haven‘t seen the TV ads for the PRes yet. That means that the ad 
agency is doing something right, as I don‘t fit the customer profile 
overage amongst other characteristics. That means they must have been 
targeting the ads to run on channels and times that don‘t appeal to me 
but, hopefully appeal to their key target market. No point wasting money 
"shotgunning" and paying to reach those who, no matter what, won‘t 
"buy".
But turning to recruiting on campus. The idea of plunking down an AFV in 
some busy area on Acme University‘s campus is certainly not well thought 
out.I suppose the thought process must have been something like, " well, 
Acme U, a degree granting university, has 15,000 full time students and 
most of them are physically fit and in their prime of life, ripe for 
recruiting. Now, if we can recruit just one percent 1.0 that gives us 
150 new recruits and all our recruiting problems for the year will soon 
be over. One percent, that‘s so small it must be possible. Now we‘ll put 
WO Bloggins in charge he knows his stuff, been our regiment for 18 
years. He can answer any question thrown at him about life in the Army."
So, some smelly, noisy Cougar roars onto campus, belching exhaust and 
parksat a point where it can be seen by the maximum number of students, 
walking swiftly from class to class between buildings. Thousands pass 
alongside in the space of a couple of hours. Of course, as was stated by 
others on this net, it‘s bound to attract the "radicals". And who are 
they?
Students in Arts and Education. Many of them taking less than a full 
course load just so they can remain on campus. Arts and Education they 
make up the bulk of most undergraduates. Oh, and a sprinking of the 
same, but grad students. These are also the ones who have the most time 
on their hands, during study hours sic as their courses demand the 
least work.
I don‘t know the full answer, but I would suggest a better idea might be 
to target just a few faculties, one at a time. Go to the more 
professional faculties such as engineering. And "do a number on them." 
Invite undergrads from chemical engineering or whatever. Hire and pay 
for a small hall. Pay for pizza, the kids buy their own beer. Get a 
"captive market" and work the crowd. Make sure the soldiers attending 
are not high school students nor high school drop outs. Make sure the 
students can speak the language of the potential recruits. Have some of 
them dressed in DEUs and not all in sloppy combats.  Dont walk away 
without trying to either "close the sale" by getting names and phone 
numbers or some confirmation by each individual of futher action. 
"Listen" to what each individual potential recruit has to say, what 
objections they raise and have answers to overcome their objections 
prepare samples beforehand. Offer "benefits" not just offer "features"
In other words, the students are customers and the soldiers in 
attendance are the sales force. Often, training in sales is needed.
Oh, and determine beforehand, what the minimum number of recruits needed 
will be for the exercise to be successful. And thoroughly explore, 
amonst all recruits in the season, just why they decided to sign up. 
Don‘t use the explanation, "I‘ve been thinking about it since I was 
...." or "because my dad/uncle/granfather ... was in ...." What lead 
them to "ACTION". There is an old truism in marketing that if you can‘t 
quantify your success failure in terms of number of sales, then don‘t 
spend the money and effort to attempt the sale. 
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I haven‘t seen the TV ads for the PRes 
yet. That
means that the ad agency is doing something right, as I don‘t fit the 
customer
profile overage amongst other characteristics. That means they must 
have been
targeting the ads to run on channels and times that don‘t appeal to me 
but,
hopefully appeal to their key target market. No point wasting money
"shotgunning" and paying to reach those who, no matter what, won‘t
"buy".
But turning to recruiting on campus. 
The idea of
plunking down an AFV in some busy area on Acme University‘s campus is 
certainly
not well thought out.I suppose the thought process must have been 
something
like, " well, Acme U, a degree granting university, has 15,000 full time 
students and most of them are physically fit and in their prime of life, 
ripe
for recruiting. Now, if we can recruit just one percent 1.0 that 
gives us 150
new recruits and all our recruiting problems for the year will soon be 
over. One
percent, that‘s so small it must be possible. Now we‘ll put WO Bloggins 
in
charge he knows hisstuff, been our regiment for 18 years. He can 
answer
any question thrown at him about life in the Army."
So, some smelly, noisy Cougar roars 
onto campus,
belching exhaust and parksat a point where it can be seen by the maximum 
number
of students, walking swiftly from class to class between buildings. 
Thousands
pass alongside in the space of a couple of hours. Of course, as was 
stated by
others on this net, it‘s bound to attract the "radicals". And who are
they?
Students in Arts and Education. Many of 
them taking
less than a full course load just so they can remain on campus. Arts and 
Education they make up the bulk of most undergraduates. Oh, and a 
sprinking of
the same, but grad students. These are also the ones who have the most 
time on
their hands, during study hours sic as their courses demand the least
work.
I don‘t know the full answer, but I 
would suggest a
better idea might be to target just a few faculties, one at a time. Go 
to the
more professional faculties such as engineering. And "do a number on 
them."
Invite undergrads from chemical engineering or whatever. Hire and pay 
for a
small hall. Pay for pizza, the kids buy their own beer. Get a "captive 
market"
and work the crowd. Make sure the soldiers attending are not high school 
students nor high school drop outs. Make sure the students can speak the 
language of the potential recruits. Have some of them dressed in DEUs 
and not
all in sloppy combats. Dont walk away without trying to either 
"close the
sale" by getting names and phone numbers or some confirmation by each 
individual
of futher action. "Listen" to what each individual potential recruit has 
to say,
what objections they raise and have answers to overcome their objections 
prepare samples beforehand. Offer "benefits" not just offer
"features"
In other words, the students are 
customers and the
soldiers in attendance are the sales force. Often, training in sales is
needed.
Oh, and determine beforehand, what the 
minimum
number of recruits needed will be for the exercise to be successful. And 
thoroughly explore, amonst all recruits in the season, just why they 
decided to
sign up. Don‘t use the explanation, "I‘ve been thinking about it since I 
was
...." or "because my dad/uncle/granfather ... was in ...." What lead 
them to
"ACTION". There is an old truism in marketing that if you can‘t quantify 
your
success failure in terms of number of sales, then don‘t spend the 
money and
effort to attempt the sale. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Mar 2001 19:53:34 -0500*
I‘d agree that taking one of your toy AFV‘s on campus, while it does 
attract attention, can also attract the wrong attention, which will 
richly succeeed in keeping away your prospective...well..."clients". 
However, that‘s they way we have always done it...be it at the schools, 
the malls or the campuses...its SOP, no thinking or evolution 
whatever....but of course, writing the orders would be greatly 
simplified, as you just modify the last time it was done the mods since 
1950 will have changed only in the equipment used and time/date of the 
demonstration...
I would have suggested a static display, with pictures and video, done 
up in a cafeteria or student services style locale, and, yes, Ian, dress 
them in all the available uniforms and, please, no face paint or 
webbing!.  Using positive roles of the military, such as footage or 
imagery of our various successful peacekeeper missions, the Red River 
Flood relief, the Ice Storm, etc would be a nice touch.
Offering a 40 pax bus or two shuttle ride to/from the local armoury 
where hospitality would be made available, and the nice, neat, polite 
vultures from CFRC could be in attendance if people wanted to see 
equipment...Cougars, Grizzlies, or just gear, well, its all there, its 
all secure and you‘ve more or less got your best shot...you weant 
fficers?  Open your Officers Mess, and get some of your Honorary‘s and 
Associates involved.....Duh  You want soldiers?  Everyone the the unit 
that has worn a blue beret, in DEU‘s with gongs, front and center, 
please...and I‘d like to see some Section Commanders there, because 
showing leadership is an attractive bait...you get the idea...
So if any recruiters are watching this means...re-write "Operation Press 
Gang XXXIV".
I guess I‘m still with it Ian, I‘ve seen a number of the ads,...
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Ian Edwards
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 4:57 PM
  Subject: Recruiting On Campus
  I haven‘t seen the TV ads for the PRes yet. That means that the ad 
agency is doing something right, as I don‘t fit the customer profile 
overage amongst other characteristics. That means they must have been 
targeting the ads to run on channels and times that don‘t appeal to me 
but, hopefully appeal to their key target market. No point wasting money 
"shotgunning" and paying to reach those who, no matter what, won‘t 
"buy".
  But turning to recruiting on campus. The idea of plunking down an AFV 
in some busy area on Acme University‘s campus is certainly not well 
thought out.I suppose the thought process must have been something like, 
" well, Acme U, a degree granting university, has 15,000 full time 
students and most of them are physically fit and in their prime of life, 
ripe for recruiting. Now, if we can recruit just one percent 1.0 that 
gives us 150 new recruits and all our recruiting problems for the year 
will soon be over. One percent, that‘s so small it must be possible. Now 
we‘ll put WO Bloggins in charge he knows his stuff, been our regiment 
for 18 years. He can answer any question thrown at him about life in the 
Army."
  So, some smelly, noisy Cougar roars onto campus, belching exhaust and 
parksat a point where it can be seen by the maximum number of students, 
walking swiftly from class to class between buildings. Thousands pass 
alongside in the space of a couple of hours. Of course, as was stated by 
others on this net, it‘s bound to attract the "radicals". And who are 
they?
  Students in Arts and Education. Many of them taking less than a full 
course load just so they can remain on campus. Arts and Education they 
make up the bulk of most undergraduates. Oh, and a sprinking of the 
same, but grad students. These are also the ones who have the most time 
on their hands, during study hours sic as their courses demand the 
least work.
  I don‘t know the full answer, but I would suggest a better idea might 
be to target just a few faculties, one at a time. Go to the more 
professional faculties such as engineering. And "do a number on them." 
Invite undergrads from chemical engineering or whatever. Hire and pay 
for a small hall. Pay for pizza, the kids buy their own beer. Get a 
"captive market" and work the crowd. Make sure the soldiers attending 
are not high school students nor high school drop outs. Make sure the 
students can speak the language of the potential recruits. Have some of 
them dressed in DEUs and not all in sloppy combats.  Dont walk away 
without trying to either "close the sale" by getting names and phone 
numbers or some confirmation by each individual of futher action. 
"Listen" to what each individual potential recruit has to say, what 
objections they raise and have answers to overcome their objections 
prepare samples beforehand. Offer "benefits" not just offer "features"
  In other words, the students are customers and the soldiers in 
attendance are the sales force. Often, training in sales is needed.
  Oh, and determine beforehand, what the minimum number of recruits 
needed will be for the exercise to be successful. And thoroughly 
explore, amonst all recruits in the season, just why they decided to 
sign up. Don‘t use the explanation, "I‘ve been thinking about it since I 
was ...." or "because my dad/uncle/granfather ... was in ...." What lead 
them to "ACTION". There is an old truism in marketing that if you can‘t 
quantify your success failure in terms of number of sales, then don‘t 
spend the money and effort to attempt the sale. 
I‘d agree that taking one of your toy 
AFV‘s on
campus, while it does attract attention, can also attract the wrong 
attention,
which will richly succeeed in keeping away your
prospective...well..."clients". 
However, that‘s they way we have always 
done
it...be it at the schools, the malls or the campuses...its SOP, no 
thinking or
evolution whatever....but of course, writing the orders would be greatly 
simplified, as you just modify the last time it was done the mods since 
1950
will have changed only in the equipment used and time/date of the
demonstration...
I would have suggested a static 
display, with
pictures and video, done up in a cafeteria or student services style 
locale,
and, yes, Ian, dress them in all the available uniforms and, please, no 
face
paint or webbing!. Using positive roles of the military, such as 
footage
or imagery of our various successful peacekeeper missions, the Red River 
Flood
relief, the Ice Storm, etc would be a nice touch.
Offering a 40 pax bus or two shuttle 
ride to/from
the local armoury where hospitality would be made available, and the 
nice,
neat, polite vultures from CFRC could be in attendance if people wanted 
to see
equipment...Cougars, Grizzlies, or just gear, well, its all there, its 
all
secure and you‘ve more or less got your best shot...you weant 
fficers?
Open your Officers Mess, and get some of your Honorary‘s and Associates
involved.....Duh You want soldiers? Everyone the the unit 
that has
worn a blue beret, in DEU‘s with gongs, front and center, please...and 
I‘d like
to see some Section Commanders there, because showing leadership is an
attractive bait...you get the idea...
So if any recruiters are watching this
means...re-write "Operation Press Gang XXXIV".
I guess I‘m still with it Ian, I‘ve 
seen a number
of the ads,...
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Ian 
Edwards

  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 
4:57
  PM
  Subject: Recruiting On 
Campus

  I haven‘t seen the TV ads for the 
PRes yet. That
  means that the ad agency is doing something right, as I don‘t fit the 
customer
  profile overage amongst other characteristics. That means they must 
have
  been targeting the ads to run on channels and times that don‘t appeal 
to me
  but, hopefully appeal to their key target market. No point wasting 
money
  "shotgunning" and paying to reach those who, no matter what, won‘t
  "buy".

  But turning to recruiting on campus. 
The idea of
  plunking down an AFV in some busy area on Acme University‘s campus is
  certainly not well thought out.I suppose the thought process must have 
been
  something like, " well, Acme U, a degree granting university, has 
15,000 full
  time students and most of them are physically fit and in their prime 
of life,
  ripe for recruiting. Now, if we can recruit just one percent 1.0 
that gives
  us 150 new recruits and all our recruiting problems for the year will 
soon be
  over. One percent, that‘s so small it must be possible. Now we‘ll put 
WO
  Bloggins in charge he knows hisstuff, been our regiment for 18 
years.
  He can answer any question thrown at him about life in the 
Army."

  So, some smelly, noisy Cougar roars 
onto campus,
  belching exhaust and parksat a point where it can be seen by the 
maximum
  number of students, walking swiftly from class to class between 
buildings.
  Thousands pass alongside in the space of a couple of hours. Of course, 
as was
  stated by others on this net, it‘s bound to attract the "radicals". 
And who
  are they?
  Students in Arts and Education. Many 
of them
  taking less than a full course load just so they can remain on campus. 
Arts
  and Education they make up the bulk of most undergraduates. Oh, and a 
  sprinking of the same, but grad students. These are also the ones who 
have the
  most time on their hands, during study hours sic as their courses 
demand the
  least work.

  I don‘t know the full answer, but I 
would suggest
  a better idea might be to target just a few faculties, one at a time. 
Go to
  the more professional faculties such as engineering. And "do a number 
on
  them." Invite undergrads from chemical engineering or whatever. Hire 
and pay
  for a small hall. Pay for pizza, the kids buy their own beer. Get a 
"captive
  market" and work the crowd. Make sure the soldiers attending are not 
high
  school students nor high school drop outs. Make sure the students can 
speak
  the language of the potential recruits. Have some of them dressed in 
DEUs and
  not all in sloppy combats. Dont walk away without trying to 
either
  "close the sale" by getting names and phone numbers or some 
confirmation by
  each individual of futher action. "Listen" to what each individual 
potential
  recruit has to say, what objections they raise and have answers to 
overcome
  their objections prepare samples beforehand. Offer "benefits" not 
just offer
  "features"

  In other words, the students are 
customers and
  the soldiers in attendance are the sales force. Often, training in 
sales is
  needed.

  Oh, and determine beforehand, what 
the minimum
  number of recruits needed will be for the exercise to be successful. 
And
  thoroughly explore, amonst all recruits in the season, just why they 
decided
  to sign up. Don‘t use the explanation, "I‘ve been thinking about it 
since I
  was ...." or "because my dad/uncle/granfather ... was in ...." What 
lead them
  to "ACTION". There is an old truism in marketing that if you can‘t 
quantify
  your success failure in terms of number of sales, then don‘t spend 
the money
  and effort to attempt the sale. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Mar 2001 22:45:32 -0700*
John Gow. Not only are you still "with it" but we seem to agree that‘s 
dangerous about campus recruiting. Or else we are both too old to 
understand the minds of 20 somethings. I was having trouble with my 
Outlook Express overstrike problem so I didn‘t add a few things I had 
in mind, such as the unit or Bde Gp doing the recruiting should approach 
a student faculty society or student club that would be sympatico in 
order to put on the reception. Once you‘ve got a small potential 
audience, work them one-on-one. I don‘t agree with using the honoraries, 
but thanks for thinking outside the box. I don‘t think that those fresh 
off the street can relate with that august group nor can they relate to 
20 somethings get the Hons to undewright the cost, as DND would likely 
have a problem with giving out more than free scratch pads.
Hope those closer to the recruitable target age will make some 
suggestions.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: John Gow
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 5:53 PM
  Subject: Re: Recruiting On Campus
  I‘d agree that taking one of your toy AFV‘s on campus, while it does 
attract attention, can also attract the wrong attention, which will 
richly succeeed in keeping away your prospective...well..."clients". 

  However, that‘s they way we have always done it...be it at the 
schools, the malls or the campuses...its SOP, no thinking or evolution 
whatever....but of course, writing the orders would be greatly 
simplified, as you just modify the last time it was done the mods since 
1950 will have changed only in the equipment used and time/date of the 
demonstration...

  I would have suggested a static display, with pictures and video, done 
up in a cafeteria or student services style locale, and, yes, Ian, dress 
them in all the available uniforms and, please, no face paint or 
webbing!.  Using positive roles of the military, such as footage or 
imagery of our various successful peacekeeper missions, the Red River 
Flood relief, the Ice Storm, etc would be a nice touch.

  Offering a 40 pax bus or two shuttle ride to/from the local armoury 
where hospitality would be made available, and the nice, neat, polite 
vultures from CFRC could be in attendance if people wanted to see 
equipment...Cougars, Grizzlies, or just gear, well, its all there, its 
all secure and you‘ve more or less got your best shot...you weant 
fficers?  Open your Officers Mess, and get some of your Honorary‘s and 
Associates involved.....Duh  You want soldiers?  Everyone the the unit 
that has worn a blue beret, in DEU‘s with gongs, front and center, 
please...and I‘d like to see some Section Commanders there, because 
showing leadership is an attractive bait...you get the idea...

  So if any recruiters are watching this means...re-write "Operation 
Press Gang XXXIV".

  I guess I‘m still with it Ian, I‘ve seen a number of the ads,...

  John
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
John Gow. Not only are you still "with 
it" but we
seem to agree that‘s dangerous about campus recruiting. Or else we are 
both
too old to understand the minds of 20 somethings. I was having trouble 
with my
Outlook Express overstrike problem so I didn‘t add a few things I had 
in mind,
such as the unit or Bde Gp doing the recruiting should approach a 
student
faculty society or student club that would be sympatico in order to put 
on the
reception. Once you‘ve got a small potential audience, work them 
one-on-one. I
don‘t agree with using the honoraries, but thanks for thinking outside 
the box.
I don‘t think that those fresh off the street can relate with that 
august group
nor can they relate to 20 somethings get the Hons to undewright the 
cost, as
DND would likely have a problem with giving out more than free scratch 
pads.
Hope those closer to the recruitable 
target age
will make some suggestions.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  John Gow 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 
5:53
  PM
  Subject: Re: Recruiting On 
Campus

  I‘d agree that taking one of your toy 
AFV‘s on
  campus, while it does attract attention, can also attract the wrong 
attention,
  which will richly succeeed in keeping away your
  prospective...well..."clients". 

  However, that‘s they way we have 
always done
  it...be it at the schools, the malls or the campuses...its SOP, no 
thinking or
  evolution whatever....but of course, writing the orders would be 
greatly
  simplified, as you just modify the last time it was done the mods 
since 1950
  will have changed only in the equipment used and time/date of the
  demonstration...

  I would have suggested a static 
display, with
  pictures and video, done up in a cafeteria or student services style 
locale,
  and, yes, Ian, dress them in all the available uniforms and, please, 
no face
  paint or webbing!. Using positive roles of the military, such 
as
  footage or imagery of our various successful peacekeeper missions, the 
Red
  River Flood relief, the Ice Storm, etc would be a nice 
touch.

  Offering a 40 pax bus or two 
shuttle ride
  to/from the local armoury where hospitality would be made available, 
and the
  nice, neat, polite vultures from CFRC could be in attendance if 
people wanted
  to see equipment...Cougars, Grizzlies, or just gear, well, its all 
there, its
  all secure and you‘ve more or less got your best shot...you weant
  fficers? Open your Officers Mess, and get some of your 
Honorary‘s and
  Associates involved.....Duh You want soldiers? Everyone 
the the
  unit that has worn a blue beret, in DEU‘s with gongs, front and 
center,
  please...and I‘d like to see some Section Commanders there, because 
showing
  leadership is an attractive bait...you get the idea...

  So if any recruiters are watching 
this
  means...re-write "Operation Press Gang XXXIV".

  I guess I‘m still with it Ian, I‘ve 
seen a number
  of the ads,...

  John
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 11:23:33 -0800*
when i was in OMD Ottawa Militia District, they would have a yearly 
recruiting display at the Cartier Square Drill hall, it had large 
displays of Army equipment, along with lots of wandering soldiers, 
available to answer questions.....We also had teams visit the High 
schoolswithout gear, dressed in CF‘s.It seemed to attract a large 
amount of people, and without the potential of a riot....
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Ian Edwards
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 9:45 PM
  Subject: Re: Recruiting On Campus2
  John Gow. Not only are you still "with it" but we seem to agree 
that‘s dangerous about campus recruiting. Or else we are both too old 
to understand the minds of 20 somethings. I was having trouble with my 
Outlook Express overstrike problem so I didn‘t add a few things I had 
in mind, such as the unit or Bde Gp doing the recruiting should approach 
a student faculty society or student club that would be sympatico in 
order to put on the reception. Once you‘ve got a small potential 
audience, work them one-on-one. I don‘t agree with using the honoraries, 
but thanks for thinking outside the box. I don‘t think that those fresh 
off the street can relate with that august group nor can they relate to 
20 somethings get the Hons to undewright the cost, as DND would likely 
have a problem with giving out more than free scratch pads.

  Hope those closer to the recruitable target age will make some 
suggestions.
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: John Gow
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 5:53 PM
    Subject: Re: Recruiting On Campus
    I‘d agree that taking one of your toy AFV‘s on campus, while it does 
attract attention, can also attract the wrong attention, which will 
richly succeeed in keeping away your prospective...well..."clients". 

    However, that‘s they way we have always done it...be it at the 
schools, the malls or the campuses...its SOP, no thinking or evolution 
whatever....but of course, writing the orders would be greatly 
simplified, as you just modify the last time it was done the mods since 
1950 will have changed only in the equipment used and time/date of the 
demonstration...

    I would have suggested a static display, with pictures and video, 
done up in a cafeteria or student services style locale, and, yes, Ian, 
dress them in all the available uniforms and, please, no face paint or 
webbing!.  Using positive roles of the military, such as footage or 
imagery of our various successful peacekeeper missions, the Red River 
Flood relief, the Ice Storm, etc would be a nice touch.

    Offering a 40 pax bus or two shuttle ride to/from the local 
armoury where hospitality would be made available, and the nice, neat, 
polite vultures from CFRC could be in attendance if people wanted to 
see equipment...Cougars, Grizzlies, or just gear, well, its all there, 
its all secure and you‘ve more or less got your best shot...you weant 
fficers?  Open your Officers Mess, and get some of your Honorary‘s and 
Associates involved.....Duh  You want soldiers?  Everyone the the unit 
that has worn a blue beret, in DEU‘s with gongs, front and center, 
please...and I‘d like to see some Section Commanders there, because 
showing leadership is an attractive bait...you get the idea...

    So if any recruiters are watching this means...re-write "Operation 
Press Gang XXXIV".

    I guess I‘m still with it Ian, I‘ve seen a number of the ads,...

    John
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
when i was in OMD Ottawa Militia 
District, they
would have a yearly recruiting display at the Cartier Square Drill hall, 
it had
large displays of Army equipment, along with lots of wandering soldiers, 
available to answer questions.....We also had teams visit the High
schoolswithout gear, dressed in CF‘s.It seemed to attract a large 
amount of
people, and without the potential of a riot....
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Ian 
Edwards

  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 
9:45
  PM
  Subject: Re: Recruiting On
Campus2

  John Gow. Not only are you still 
"with it" but we
  seem to agree that‘s dangerous about campus recruiting. Or else we 
are both
  too old to understand the minds of 20 somethings. I was having trouble 
with my
  Outlook Express overstrike problem so I didn‘t add a few things I 
had in
  mind, such as the unit or Bde Gp doing the recruiting should approach 
a
  student faculty society or student club that would be sympatico in 
order to
  put on the reception. Once you‘ve got a small potential audience, work 
them
  one-on-one. I don‘t agree with using the honoraries, but thanks for 
thinking
  outside the box. I don‘t think that those fresh off the street can 
relate with
  that august group nor can they relate to 20 somethings get the Hons 
to
  undewright the cost, as DND would likely have a problem with giving 
out more
  than free scratch pads. 

  Hope those closer to the recruitable 
target age
  will make some suggestions.

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    John Gow 
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
    Sent: Saturday, March 17, 
2001 5:53
    PM
    Subject: Re: Recruiting On 
Campus

    I‘d agree that taking one of your 
toy AFV‘s on
    campus, while it does attract attention, can also attract the wrong
    attention, which will richly succeeed in keeping away your
    prospective...well..."clients". 

    However, that‘s they way we have 
always done
    it...be it at the schools, the malls or the campuses...its SOP, no 
thinking
    or evolution whatever....but of course, writing the orders would be 
greatly
    simplified, as you just modify the last time it was done the mods 
since
    1950 will have changed only in the equipment used and time/date of 
the
    demonstration...

    I would have suggested a static 
display, with
    pictures and video, done up in a cafeteria or student services style 
locale,
    and, yes, Ian, dress them in all the available uniforms and, 
please, no
    face paint or webbing!. Using positive roles of the military, 
such as
    footage or imagery of our various successful peacekeeper missions, 
the Red
    River Flood relief, the Ice Storm, etc would be a nice 
touch.

    Offering a 40 pax bus or two 
shuttle ride
    to/from the local armoury where hospitality would be made 
available, and
    the nice, neat, polite vultures from CFRC could be in attendance if 
people
    wanted to see equipment...Cougars, Grizzlies, or just gear, well, 
its all
    there, its all secure and you‘ve more or less got your best 
shot...you weant
    fficers? Open your Officers Mess, and get some of your 
Honorary‘s and
    Associates involved.....Duh You want soldiers? 
Everyone the
    the unit that has worn a blue beret, in DEU‘s with gongs, front and 
center,
    please...and I‘d like to see some Section Commanders there, because 
showing
    leadership is an attractive bait...you get the idea...

    So if any recruiters are watching 
this
    means...re-write "Operation Press Gang XXXIV".

    I guess I‘m still with it Ian, I‘ve 
seen a
    number of the ads,...

    John
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

